# Dawn Of War II: Retribution Pre-Order



## Daniel Harper (May 25, 2008)

Well, it's finally up for pre-order. At the moment I think just on the THQ store but should be up everywhere else soon. Also I wasn't expecting race packs.



> Warhammer® 40,000®: Dawn of War® II - Retribution™ is now available to pre-order! There are a number of different options available so here is everything you need to know about what to get and where to get it from.
> There are six individual race packs one for each of Space Marines, Orks, Eldar, Tyranids, Chaos & Imperial Guard. Each of these race packs will come with unique in-game content for the specific race involved and will sell for a RRP of $29.99. The Ork pack is exclusive to STEAM and the Tyranid one is exclusive to THQ.com, all other packs are available at both retailers as well as all other good digital distributors.
> You can buy a race pack from THQ.com or STEAM.
> If you can’t decide what race to back, or simply want everything then the Dawn of War® II - Retribution™ Collector’s Edition is the version for you. This limited edition version of the game comes in an exclusive collector’s box and includes six race art cards, a poster and all of the in-game content from all of the race packs. The Dawn of War® II - Retribution™Collector’s Edition is available while stocks last exclusively for pre-order from THQ.com for a RRP of $39.99.
> ...












http://community.dawnofwar2.com/blog-post/pre-order-dawn-war-ii-retribution-now


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

So... no news on what the unique content for each race pack is then? Guess I wont be placing any orders until they actually tell me what I'm getting for my money...

(Is it just me that's getting really irritated by the whole pay extra for downloadable content thing? OK, fair enough, in most games it's very optional and it's pretty small new levels/new outfits etc, but if this is a new Unit for each race in DoW II then lots of people will consider them pretty compulsory. On the other hand, I guess if they play that seriously they'll be ordering the collectors edition anyway...)

EDIT: The steam page does seem to have the exclusives listed: 

http://store.steampowered.com/app/56400/


----------



## Akhara'Keth (Nov 20, 2010)

On Steam, you can see what is in the packs. But is just Singleplayer Equipment...


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

Yeah, saw that one steam just after I posted - must have been editing as you posted. Interestingly, I can't even see a way of choosing what race pack you want on the THQ site...


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Edit: oops didnt click on link and read that apart from the Ork and Tyranid ones all the others will be available to retailers. Which is great, ill see if i have the money to get the collectors edition tho, so i dont have to choose.


----------



## Arkeoptrix (Oct 8, 2010)

Looks like the Imperial Guard one gives some of the most useful benefits, though I play mostly Space Marines... hmmmm.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Is the Collectors Edition only available from the Internet, or will I find it on the shelves of my local gaming store?


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Doelago said:


> Is the Collectors Edition only available from the Internet, or will I find it on the shelves of my local gaming store?


i think it will be in game shops, which is good.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

yanlou said:


> i think it will be in game shops, which is good.


Thank god... I hate ordering stuff... If I can find it, I will buy it...


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Doelago said:


> Thank god... I hate ordering stuff... If I can find it, I will buy it...


your not the only especially when i dont have a card capable of using on the internet, but from what i read the only fully digi downloads are the Orks and Tyranids, which im not bothered about myself as ill mainly be play the csm, sm and ig campaigns.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

yanlou said:


> your not the only especially when i dont have a card capable of using on the internet, but from what i read the only fully digi downloads are the Orks and Tyranids, which im not bothered about myself as ill mainly be play the csm, sm and ig campaigns.


Are the Nids and Orks not included in the Collectors Edition?


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Doelago said:


> Are the Nids and Orks not included in the Collectors Edition?


the collectors edition includes all the race packs, plus extras, but you can download the packs separately tho and buy them from stores, from how it explains it on the dawn of war 2 site, the only ones not available for retail are the Orks and Tyranids, 
(actually reading it again looks you can only pre-order the collecters edition of the THQ site which sucks, i hope we get something similar for retail i apologize for my mistake sorry )


----------



## Daniel Harper (May 25, 2008)

I think you'll be able to buy the collectors edition from other shops. Play.com has it listed. As for the packs I believe they'll work as they did for Dawn Of War II, where you get a code with your disc/purchase and redeem it online, thus downloading and accessing the gear.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Soo.. pretty much the only edition worth buying is the collectors edition.... gee, thats a surprise. lol.


----------



## Luisjoey (Dec 3, 2010)

well... the grey knights would apear there also? as RETRIBUTION is written with =I=


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

i just wish they whould add single player campaigns for the other races... Not everyone plays games online


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

TheSpore said:


> i just wish they whould add single player campaigns for the other races...


Umm.. they have?


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

TheSpore said:


> i just wish they whould add single player campaigns for the other races... Not everyone plays games online


Just incase u didnt go to the first post this might help you 
http://community.dawnofwar2.com/blog...etribution-now

And i dont see Grey Knights been in it, i think theres an Inquisitor in, not sure what else pertaining to the Inquisition maybe someone else knows ?


----------

